# Formula 1 Noni



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys....just wondering if any of you have ever used Formula 1 Noni supplement, or have any experience with it? I'm considering putting Elvis on this, but would like more input before I do.
THANKS!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I saw something on RFD TV about it, and went to their website f1equine.com to check it out. It sounds like an amazing product, but if there is anyone out there who has ever used it or knows of someone who has, I would really like to hear what your review of this supplement is.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

This is the day for folks to talk about things I have never heard of and I have to Go Googling:shock:

Morinda citrifolia: The Noni ~ Medicinal Uses

Interesting stuff, this Morinda Citrifolia -- almost too good to be true interesting stuff. The link discusses it for human use and at the very bottom issues a warning in big red letters:



> *WARNING: YOU SHOULD NOT USE NONI FOR MEDICINAL PURPOSES WITHOUT CONSULTING YOUR DOCTOR FIRST!!!
> Noni can interfere with some medication you might be taking, such as coumadin or warfarin. People with potassium-restricted diets should avoid eating Noni due to liver, kidney and heart problems.*




That would make me wonder if the same thing applies to horses that are on potassium restricted diets due to HYPP and I think EPSM?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Oooo....good to know! Even if the horse doesn't have hypp, if there is an underlying issue with the kidneys or liver, this could definitely be a bad thing. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## SundayFeathers (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been using Formula 1 Noni for 3 yrs, and prior to that a different brand for apron 10 yrs…. If i had to choose only one supplement for my horses I would choose F1 Noni!!! I have all my horses on it, from my old men (34 yrs old) my current barrel horse to my new FG Filly. What would you like to know about it?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My trainer uses it on her barrel horses. Her palomino mare has done amazing on it


----------



## VHDhorses (Mar 9, 2014)

F1 Noni is an amazing supplement! We started selling it about 3 months ago after seeing amazing results with our horses! We train performance horses and have found in our program with the right joint supplement and F1Noni we no longer have to do injections and the nice part is it treats the whole horse. If you have and any questions you can send me a PM I'm more than happy to help in any way I can. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txshorserider (Jan 17, 2013)

In highschool I worked at a ranch and we had an anyhydrosis mare....OTTB that couldnt sweet. We put her on the noni juice and had better resullts on that than the normal meds recc. for it.


----------



## azdomingo (Sep 2, 2014)

SundayFeathers said:


> I have been using Formula 1 Noni for 3 yrs, and prior to that a different brand for apron 10 yrs…. If i had to choose only one supplement for my horses I would choose F1 Noni!!! I have all my horses on it, from my old men (34 yrs old) my current barrel horse to my new FG Filly. What would you like to know about it?


We are using Formula 1 Noni. Put a recently gelded guy on it along with Renew gold to add weight lost in the gelding surgery. He has become a crazy, hot, studly horse. Took him off everything this week but need help with weight. Maybe the combination of the 2 or just one of them is causing the issues. Any advice!!
He is only on pellets and grass hay for now. I think he was on renew gold in the past from previous owner.


----------

